# 2nd round ivf - 2ww



## caz_lady_jones (Nov 3, 2014)

Hi all,
Been a little while since I posted on here but I have just finished my 2nd cycle of ivf having my embryo transfer yesterday. This time round they gave me a higher dose of gonal f and the results were slightly better than last time, they managed to retrieve 11 eggs (9 last time) 10 of them fertilised (5 fertilised last time) and 9 made it to day 5 transfer (just about) when they called me day 3 they advised some had fragments but they wanted to keep them all to day 5. I went for my transfer yesterday and they transferred 2 which they advised were the best 2 of the batch, 1 embryo had got to the stage where there was a cluster that would form the baby and 1 was on its way to that stage also doing everything it should be doing to that point! They advised they had 7 embryos left that they would check today to see if they can be frozen and unfortunately none of them could :-( he advised they had processed on slightly so they gave the ones they transferred a chance but I'm just freaking out now that I'm going to get that dreaded BFN.... I'm trying to be positive and think that hopefully one of the embryos they transferred will work but there is always that voice at the back of my mind saying different!! Is anyone currently going through the same? Or been there? Could really do with someone to talk to who's been there! Apart from my partner who has been an absolute rock through the whole process, everyone who hasn't been through this doesn't seem to understand as much even though they are supportive and caring it's not quite the same xx


----------



## Ames xxx (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi c_l_j, 

Congrats on your transfer....Wishing you all the luck in the world. 
I don't envy you being at the dreaded 2ww though!   total head mash.

I am currently down regging, on day 9. This is my 2nd ivf cycle. I am feeling very detached from the whole thing at the moment...It's strange.

I think your brain works overtime during the 2ww, it's a horrible time as it's constantly on your mind no matter what you do.

It's so hard to always be thinking positive but what else can you do. It's better than the alternative.  I wasn't on this site last time. I only joined when my last cycle ended in BFN but this time I am hoping to come on here to speak with people.

There is a 2ww forum on here which might be worth visiting. I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------

